# Where can i find this,



## Tincup (Apr 16, 2022)

Found an old Duro drill press I wish to clean up. It came with the original GE motor (I'm told) but needs to be rewired and a toggle switch installed. That shouldn't be a large problem, what I would need to locate are the rubber mounting bushings attached to the bracket. Are these available?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2022)

Those are pretty typical mounts  for furnace motors if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Tincup (Apr 16, 2022)

Now that would be too easy! I'll check out the store next week
Thanks


----------



## whydontu (Apr 16, 2022)

the trick is it’s called a ring, here’s one source









						Search
					






					www.johnstonesupply.com


----------

